# My 1st Havanese movie (windows media)



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm teaching a "Learn Vista" course at my computer club and at the Monday class I'm teaching Photo Gallery, Movie Maker and Speech Recognition. The thing is, I've never made movies. So, tonight I thought I'd better come up with some kind of a demo and learn something about the application. Hmm... what topic?
As Havanese is about all I can think about these days, but I only have 3 small images of my own Stella, I decided to use some of my favourite photos from this forum to include in my learning example. It's a small class and I won't share it with anyone else except the class and the members here.

It's in .wmv format and can be found here. http://bbc.org/training/LearnVista/havanese_0004.wmv It's about 20mb, not the best quality, but I wanted to share it with my new friends. Anything much bigger was taking too much buffer time.
If it's horrible, be gentle, it's my first attempt and I was a tad rushed. The music is Run, Run Away, by Great Big Sea. One of my favourite tunes.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I could not watch, Gave it about 5 minutes, the buffering would go to 20% then back down. I'm sure it is very good


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're using IE, try right-clicking on the link, choose Save Target As... The file will download to your computer and then you can view it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just found this thread. Welcome to the forum! Wow Great Job, it look about 10 minutes to load but worth the wait. Are you going to give us lessons? I would love to learn how to make movies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Neato!!! I love watching all the forum Havs.


----------

